# Estação Meteorológica: Condições e standards de instalação



## ecobcg (21 Out 2008 às 11:00)

Após ter lido várias indicações, neste fórum e noutros sites, acerca dos melhores locais para instalar uma estação meteo, continuo com algumas dúvidas.

Em principio irei em breve instalar uma Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus com abrigo de ventilação forçada, com disponibilização dos dados numa página web. Surge agora a dúvida de qual o melhor local para a instalar.

A instalação irá ser feita fora da cidade, no Parque Municipal Sitio das Fontes, aqui da Câmara, junto ao Rio Arade. Gostaria que me pudessem dar algumas indicações para melhor colocar a estação:
- *acima do solo ou num mastro acima de um telhado*?
- requisitos obrigatórios de entidades ligadas a meteo, para que os dados disponibilizados tenham credibilidade e estejam de acordo com essas normas;
- outros que achem importantes ter em atenção;

Obrigado desde já!


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2008 às 11:08)

*Re: Instalação de Estação Meteorológica: melhor local?*



ecobcg disse:


> - requisitos obrigatórios de entidades ligadas a meteo, para que os dados disponibilizados tenham credibilidade e estejam de acordo com essas normas;
> - outros que achem importantes ter em atenção;




Em Portugal não existe nenhum programa de certificação. Temos o Meteoclimatic de Espanha que faz qualquer coisa nessa área, mas não é nada de oficial, é também ele um projecto privado. 

Mas podes consultar os muitos recursos disponibilizados pelo CWOP (Citizen Weather Observer Program) americano:

http://www.wxqa.com/resources.html

Ou ainda do COOP (NWS Cooperative Observer Program) também americano:

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/om/coop/training.htm


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2008 às 11:14)

*Re: Instalação de Estação Meteorológica: melhor local?*

Na minha opnião e no caso de pessoas que vivem num apartamento como eu, penso que devem colocar o anemómetro e o pluviómetro no telhado do prédio se assim o conseguirem.

Já o termómetro caso a casa esteja virada a sul, este, oeste deve-se tambem colocar o termómetro no telhado, visto que o lado a norte, deve ser aquele em qual se deve colocar o sensor, pois é aquele que menos influências possui que possam vir a deturpar as temperaturas.

De qualquer das formas, deve-se adquirir um radiation shield para que as temperaturas possam ser o mais credíveis possivel, pois mesmo há sombra o sensor tem influências fortes como por exemplo radiação difusa ou reflexão dos raios solares pelas paredes, essencialmente se forem brancas.

Se tiverem vivendas é só usar a imaginação e prespicácia, ai ai se eu tivesse uma vivenda deveria ser cá um estaleiro meteorológico


----------



## HotSpot (21 Out 2008 às 12:27)

*Re: Instalação de Estação Meteorológica: melhor local?*

O melhor local para a estação é sem dúvida 1,5m a 2 m acima do solo mas o anemometro deve estar 10 m acima do solo.

Sendo uma plus significa que tem sensor solar e de UV e isso dificulta imenso a escolha do local. Tem que ficar num local em que não exista nenhum obstaculo que sombreie os sensores desde o nascer ao por-do-sol 

De uma forma resumida:

Termometro e higrometro: 1,5 a 2 m acima do solo num local arejado e com incidência solar durante todo o dia.

Pluviometro: num local onde não existam obstáculos que prejudiquem a queda de toda a precipitação no pluviometro, mesmo com muito vento.

Solar e UV: "sempre" sol a incidir

Anemometro: pelo menos 10 metros acima do solo e sem obstaculos de qualquer quadrante. Se montado num telhado deve ficar sempre 1,2m acima da cobertura deste.

Alguma dúvida apita  Eu depois de muito inventar lá consegui colocar a minha estação cumprindo todos os requisitos.

Como o anemometro ficou longe da ISS tive que adquirir outro equipamento:

http://www.davisnet.com/weather/products/weather_product.asp?pnum=06332

Ficam aqui fotos da instalação da minha para teres uma ideia:


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2008 às 18:30)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Onde é que posso arranjar um Radiation Shield para a minha estação??

Isso dos dados não me importo.


----------



## Kraliv (24 Out 2008 às 18:51)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Onde é que posso arranjar um Radiation Shield para a minha estação??
> 
> Isso dos dados não me importo.





Eu construí o meu  que está assim no mastro com o pluviómetro e o anemómetro:







Aqui neste tópico várias indicações para tal 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...cao-radiation-shield-faca-voce-mesmo-729.html



PS: Algumas das imagens de construção do meu RS não estão disponíveis  tentarei um dia destes , se ainda as encontrar, fazer novamente o upload das mesmas


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2008 às 19:36)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



Kraliv disse:


> PS: Algumas das imagens de construção do meu RS não estão disponíveis  tentarei um dia destes , se ainda as encontrar, fazer novamente o upload das mesmas



Encontrei esta imagem na net:





Agora coloco a seguinte dúvida:
A montagem desta estação está bem feita? Sem radiation shield nem nada 

E se eu conseguir colocar o meu sensor num local onde não apanhe sol muito intenso e esteja abrigado da chuva é necessário / convém à mesma construír um radiation shield?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Out 2008 às 20:35)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Encontrei esta imagem na net:
> 
> Agora coloco a seguinte dúvida:
> A montagem desta estação está bem feita? Sem radiation shield nem nada
> ...



É óbvio que a instalação está mal feita, na medida em que, mais uma vez, o termo-higro não pode apanhar sol nem chuva.
Para além de adulterar os dados da temperatura e da humidade, tornando-os inúteis durante os períodos de incidência solar e de chuva, corre-se o risco de o sensor acabar por pifar.
Se não queres gastar dinheiro, podes fazer a instalação como esta foi feita, mas com a excepção do termo-higro, que deve ficar à sombra, numa parede voltada a Norte e sempre à sombra.
Quem virar um sensor a Sul, mesmo que esteja à sombra, habilita-se a inflações constantes na temperatura.
Para que não gastem dinheiro podendo evitá-lo, aconselho que comprem um RS apenas se não encontrarem um local virado a Norte e permanentemente à sombra; aí sim, é imprescindível um RS, apesar de nunca ser dispensável, na verdade, para quem quer resultados perfeitos.


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2008 às 20:41)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> É óbvio que a instalação está mal feita, na medida em que, mais uma vez, o termo-higro não pode apanhar sol nem chuva.
> Para além de adulterar os dados da temperatura e da humidade, tornando-os inúteis durante os períodos de incidência solar e de chuva, corre-se o risco de o sensor acabar por pifar.
> Se não queres gastar dinheiro, podes fazer a instalação como esta foi feita, mas com a excepção do termo-higro, que deve ficar à sombra, numa parede voltada a Norte e sempre à sombra.
> Quem virar um sensor a Sul, mesmo que esteja à sombra, habilita-se a inflações constantes na temperatura.
> Para que não gastem dinheiro podendo evitá-lo, aconselho que comprem um RS apenas se não encontrarem um local virado a Norte e permanentemente à sombra; aí sim, é imprescindível um RS, apesar de nunca ser dispensável, na verdade, para quem quer resultados perfeitos.



A parede onde eu estou a pensar em colocar o sensor está virada para o interior (Espanha) mas também tenho uma parede perpendicular a essa, virada para Norte. Só que a parede é pequena, muito pequena mesmo, pois logo ao lado está colada a janela do meu vizinho. Se eu colocar o sensor na parede virada para Norte, fica abrigado, pois essa parede é a que se situa no local menos vulnerável do prédio. Posso colocá-lo lá, mas assim iria ficar num cantinho pequeno, abrigado da chuva mas não de parte do sol da manhã. Só se eu colocasse algo a protegê-lo do sol.

Já sei como improvisar para colocar o sensor nessa parede, abrigado do sol e da chuva.

A minha questão é: 
Se eu o conseguisse fazer, iria ter valores mais fiáveis?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Out 2008 às 23:56)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> A minha questão é:
> Se eu o conseguisse fazer, iria ter valores mais fiáveis?



Se o abrigo ficasse bem feito, terias.
Posso é garantir-te que com as condições que descreves dificilmente resultaria.
Se assim é, mais vale optares pelo melhor; por uma parede que esteja constantemente à sombra, mesmo sendo essa virada a Leste, é sempre preferível.
Ainda assim, fazia-lhe um pequeno abrigo, para proteger o sensor da radiação difusa, isto claro, se não quiseres entrar em gastos com um RS, o que penso que não será necessário se essa parede virada a Leste estiver sempre à sombra.


----------



## Lightning (25 Out 2008 às 12:31)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Se o abrigo ficasse bem feito, terias.
> Posso é garantir-te que com as condições que descreves dificilmente resultaria.
> Se assim é, mais vale optares pelo melhor; por uma parede que esteja constantemente à sombra, mesmo sendo essa virada a Leste, é sempre preferível.
> Ainda assim, fazia-lhe um pequeno abrigo, para proteger o sensor da radiação difusa, isto claro, se não quiseres entrar em gastos com um RS, o que penso que não será necessário se essa parede virada a Leste estiver sempre à sombra.



Daniel, a parede virada a Leste nem sempre está à sombra, só está à sombra a partir do meio dia, mas eu de qualquer maneira se conseguisse colocar lá o sensor, construía um pequeno abrigo para o sol bater nesse abrigo e nao directamente no sensor. Neste momento a parede encontra-se já à sombra, ou seja, mesmo que o sol batesse no abrigo que eu colocasse no sensor, era o sol mais fraco do início dia.

Aqui está a varanda e a descrição (qualquer dúvida perguntem-me ):






Em que parede me aconselham a colocar o sensor, e aconselham com ou sem abrigo improvisado por mim?

Aceitam-se sugestões e críticas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Out 2008 às 17:08)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*

Assim sendo, parece que não te vês livre do sol e, portanto, não vale a pena fazeres um pequeno abrigo que em princípio só iria proteger o sensor da radiação difusa.
Um abrigo que venhas a construir apenas vai proteger o sensor da radiação solar difusa e não da directa, por isso, é preferível fazeres ou comprares um bom radiation shield, já que não arranjas sombras permanentes.
Com um radiation shield, podes ter sol o dia todo que as temperaturas não ficam afectadas.
Nesse caso, podes pôr o radiation shield (onde vai ficar alojado o sensor) no telhado ou na parede mais exposta à circulação do ar e mais arejada, mesmo que apanhe sol.
Parece-me a solução mais adequeda para ti, é a minha opinião dada por experiência própria desses factores.


----------



## Lightning (25 Out 2008 às 19:25)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Assim sendo, parece que não te vês livre do sol e, portanto, não vale a pena fazeres um pequeno abrigo que em princípio só iria proteger o sensor da radiação difusa.
> Um abrigo que venhas a construir apenas vai proteger o sensor da radiação solar difusa e não da directa, por isso, é preferível fazeres ou comprares um bom radiation shield, já que não arranjas sombras permanentes.
> Com um radiation shield, podes ter sol o dia todo que as temperaturas não ficam afectadas.
> Nesse caso, podes pôr o radiation shield (onde vai ficar alojado o sensor) no telhado ou na parede mais exposta à circulação do ar e mais arejada, mesmo que apanhe sol.
> Parece-me a solução mais adequeda para ti, é a minha opinião dada por experiência própria desses factores.



Já estudei tudo e já cheguei à conclusão de onde vou colocar os instrumentos e como e por onde vou passar os cabos.  Finalmente já tenho feito um "esboço". Vai dar algum trabalho mas no final vai ficar tudo bem montadinho e organizadinho. 

Vou avançar com a construção do meu RS, e vou colocar o sensor e o respectivo abrigo na parede virada para leste, pois é onde me dá mais jeito e onde fica mais arejado. 

Mas eu não tenho possibilidade de colocar uma ventoinha no RS. Faz algum mal se não a colocar?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Out 2008 às 23:38)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Mas eu não tenho possibilidade de colocar uma ventoinha no RS. Faz algum mal se não a colocar?



Não, desde que faças um RS com pratos bem espessos e opacos e com um espaçamento mínimo entre eles, não será necessário colocar uma ventoinha.
Claro que a ventoinha podia ajudar, mas não é obrigatório, por assim dizer.


----------



## joaoj (26 Out 2008 às 11:59)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*

Boas.
Finalmente pedi a wmr100 e tambem  um linksys NLSU2 , por isso teremos brevemente uma nova estação ligada a net...
Gostava de saber se fosse possivel quais as regras basicas para a instalação dos sensores para a poder "certeficar" mais tarde.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2008 às 13:14)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



joaoj disse:


> Boas.
> Finalmente pedi a wmr100 e tambem  um linksys NLSU2 , por isso teremos brevemente uma nova estação ligada a net...
> Gostava de saber se fosse possivel quais as regras basicas para a instalação dos sensores para a poder "certeficar" mais tarde.
> Cumprimentos



De forma a difundires dados com o mínimo de fiabilidade, deves fazer o seguinte:

1. Colocar o termo-higro numa parede arejada e virada a Norte, onde nunca bata o sol;

2. Colocar o anemómetro 10 metros acima do solo, no caso de instalares a instrumentação ao nível do solo. Se moras num prédio, recomenda-se que o anemómetro fique pelo menos 1,50 metros acima do telhado, nesse caso, independentemente da altura do prédio. Assim, o efeito de bloqueio do vento por parte dos obstáculos não se vai fazer sentir.

3. O pluviómetro deve ficar no telhado, livre de obstáculos que possam interferir na leitura da precipitação e deve estar bem nivelado, pois qualquer inclinação irá reflectir-se nos valores da precipitação.

4. O termo-higro não deve apanhar calor artificial vindo chaminés ou algo do género. Se não tiveres nenhuma parede voltada a Norte ou uma parede permanentemente à sombra, deves colocar o termo-higro no telhado, protegido por um radiation shield, onde o sol poderá incidir sem que isso tenha influência nas temperaturas observadas e onde corra vento de todos os quadrantes. A altura mínima recomendada para a instalação do radiation shield num telhado é de 1,20 metros e de 1,50 metros se o instalares ao nível do solo, pois a concentração de calor junto ao solo é muito superior.


ATENÇÃO

Como a tua estação é a WMR100, deve ficar sempre bem arejada, para que não venhas a ter problemas nas máximas, que ficariam exageradas de outra forma, nem com a ausência de vento.
Digo isto porque essas estações não permitem a colocação de um radiation shield.


Estes são os critérios base de fiabilidade.
Claro que há mais, mas se cumprires estes, já tens dados de grande valor.


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2008 às 13:39)

Criei este tópico para o qual movi umas quantas mensagens dedicado em exclusivo às condições de instalação, standards, etc. O outro é para a escolha da estação, compra, etc.


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2008 às 15:14)

No manual de instruções (apesar de ainda não ter a estação meteorológica, já fiz download do manual de instruções do produto no site da La Crosse, para ir lendo com calma todos os detalhes) pode-se ler isto:

"Transmission:
Note:
The radio communication between the receiver and the transmitter in the open field reaches distances of max 100 metres, provided there are no interfering obstacles such as buildings, trees, vehicles, high voltage lines, etc. Radio interferences created by PC screens, radios or TV sets can in some cases entirely cut off radio communication. Please take this into consideration when choosing standing or mounting locations."

----------------

"...Q: What is the maximum distance I can have the remote sensor from the display?

A: In case of a 868 MHz transmission :
The maximum open-air distance is 100 meters in a straight line although you should take into account the environment, distance and interferences. Subtract 6 to 10 meters for an exterior wall or any other similar obstruction, in width or composition. Subtract 3 to 10 meters per interior wall or any obstruction that is similar in width or composition. (An obstruction would include anything that is between the line of sight like a roof, walls, floors, ceilings, trees, etc.) Also keep your units away from electronic appliances like TV’s, microwaves, computers, refrigerators and speakers.

----------------

Q: Does the thermo-hygro sensor have any trouble transmitting through specific materials (in case of a 868 Mhz transmission) ?

A: Yes and No… We have trouble maintaining a signal through metal siding, stucco walls and UV glass. You can get the remote sensor to transmit through these materials, but it will take a little bit of trial and error. Reset the weather station as mentioned above and change the angle that the remote transmits through the siding or glass until an outdoor temperature remains on the display for an extended period of time. Keep in mind that the signal from the remote must travel through some space (10 cm of air minimum) before reaching a wall or glass window..."


Com fundamento no que acabaram de ler, gostava que me respondessem a esta dúvida: O sensor vai ser colocado na varanda (como é óbvio) protegido por um RS que vai ser construído por mim. Uns escassos 20 centímetros ao lado do sensor protegido pelo RS está a janela do meu quarto. O dispositivo que recebe os dados meteorológicos (a estação) vai ser colocado ao lado do monitor do meu computador, no meu quarto. 

Resumindo: O sinal vai ter que atravessar 35 centímetros de parede normal (tijolos e cimento) e uma janela (que de noite vai estar fechada, com o estoro todo baixo), para chegar ao receptor (a estação) que está uns 7 metros de distância do sensor. Considerando também que a estação está ao lado de um monitor de computador, acham que vou ter problemas com a transmissão dos dados para a estação (sinal)?

Gostava que alguém me ajudasse...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2008 às 20:34)

Em princípio, o sinal chegará sem grandes perturbações.
Quando muito, poderá levar mais tempo a actualizar, mas não creio que seja suficiente para anular o sinal de comunicação.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Nov 2008 às 22:45)

Alguém me poderá explicar qual a alternativa a ter de deixar o PC ligado 24h/dia para transmitir os dados de uma estação para a net?? Acho que há um aparelhómetro qualquer, mas não percebi bem como funciona?


----------



## Kraliv (5 Nov 2008 às 23:09)

ecobcg disse:


> Alguém me poderá explicar qual a alternativa a ter de deixar o PC ligado 24h/dia para transmitir os dados de uma estação para a net?? Acho que há um aparelhómetro qualquer, mas não percebi bem como funciona?





Vê aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/meteohub-alternativa-ao-pc-logger-1534.html


----------



## Acardoso (11 Nov 2008 às 15:26)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



Kraliv disse:


> Eu construí o meu  que está assim no mastro com o pluviómetro e o anemómetro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gostava de tirar uma duvida...
o cabo do anemometro e do pluviometro nao tem problema de estarem enrrolados(fazer efeito de bobine e haver alteraçoes nos dados)?pergunto isto nao como forma de critica mas sim como forma de esclarecimento, uma vez que vou instalar a minha estaçao dentro dos mesmos moldes so com a diferença do pluviometro ficar fixo em cima de uma chamine.

um abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2008 às 15:35)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



Acardoso disse:


> gostava de tirar uma duvida...
> o cabo do anemometro e do pluviometro nao tem problema de estarem enrrolados(fazer efeito de bobine e haver alteraçoes nos dados)?pergunto isto nao como forma de critica mas sim como forma de esclarecimento, uma vez que vou instalar a minha estaçao dentro dos mesmos moldes so com a diferença do pluviometro ficar fixo em cima de uma chamine.
> 
> um abraço



A minha estação é uma _Davis_, mas penso que isto é comum a todas as estações; tenho os fios enrolados e não tenho tido problemas de espécie alguma e não é suposto ter, pois não vejo qualquer implicação no facto de os fios estarem enrolados. 
Penso que à partida só haverá problemas se houver algum fio partido ou algo do género.


----------



## Acardoso (11 Nov 2008 às 16:15)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> A minha estação é uma _Davis_, mas penso que isto é comum a todas as estações; tenho os fios enrolados e não tenho tido problemas de espécie alguma e não é suposto ter, pois não vejo qualquer implicação no facto de os fios estarem enrolados.
> Penso que à partida só haverá problemas se houver algum fio partido ou algo do género.



ok...obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## Vince (11 Nov 2008 às 16:19)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



Acardoso disse:


> gostava de tirar uma duvida...
> o cabo do anemometro e do pluviometro nao tem problema de estarem enrrolados(fazer efeito de bobine e haver alteraçoes nos dados)?pergunto isto nao como forma de critica mas sim como forma de esclarecimento, uma vez que vou instalar a minha estaçao dentro dos mesmos moldes so com a diferença do pluviometro ficar fixo em cima de uma chamine.
> 
> um abraço



Por acaso a propósito de outra pessoa que se queixou aqui no forum de um erro qualquer que a estação indicava, tenho a ideia que li na Net pessoas com problemas provocados por interferências e da qualidade dos cabos de estações que julgo serem as La Crosse. Vou tentar encontrar isso. De qualquer forma, podes sempre montar tudo, e se houver realmente alguma problema com interferências, corriges.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2008 às 16:28)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*



Vince disse:


> Por acaso a propósito de outra pessoa que se queixou aqui no forum de um erro qualquer que a estação indicava, tenho a ideia que li na Net pessoas com problemas provocados por interferências e da qualidade dos cabos de estações que julgo serem as La Crosse. Vou tentar encontrar isso. De qualquer forma, podes sempre montar tudo, e se houver realmente alguma problema com interferências, corriges.



Sim, de facto com as La Crosse há um problema desse tipo, mas penso que não se trata do propósito de enrolar os cabos, mas sim de os alongar, que foi o que um membro deste fórum fez; acrescentou mais fio àquele que a estação já trazia e isso é que provocou todos aqueles dados erróneos.


----------



## jpmartins (11 Nov 2008 às 17:10)

Esta é uma questão interessante a que ainda não cheguei a conclusão nenhuma. Tive dois problemas com a minha La Crosse WS3600, fazia reset quando lhe apetecia que resolvi desligando o DCF77 Radio Controlled Clock (RCC), o outro era realmente os valores do barómetro e do anemómetro darem por vezes uns valores malucos, também tinha os cabos enrolados. Coloquei tudo de forma os cabos só se encontrarem perto do transmissor e nunca mais tive esse problema.
Quando digo que não cheguei a conclusão nenhuma foi porque na mesma altura coloquei o cabo da transmissor à base, resumindo não sei se foi de esticar os cabos ou por ligar o transmissor à base por cabo.


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2008 às 21:03)

Cabos com fraco isolamento podem provocar interferências entre as ondas electromagnéticas de um cabo para outro. Por isso é sempre de evitar enrolar os cabos e evitar que estejam próximos de fontes potentes de electromagnetismos com televisões CRT, colunas de som, micro-ondas, etc.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Nov 2008 às 10:34)

Bom dia!

Estou aqui com mais uma dúvida relativamente à instalação da estação meteorológica.

Vou colocar a estação num mastro de 10m (com o anemómetro no topo e o resto cá em baixo), chumbado no solo. Devido à necessidade de protecção contra furtos, há a necessidade de colocar uma vedação (que terá cerca de 2m de altura) em volta do referido mastro. A rede será aquela rede de segurança Hércules (rede rigida, com os elementos verticais espaçados cerca de 4mm entre cada um! Não é daquela elástica hexagonal).

Surge agora a dúvida: qual será a distância minima aconselhável entre o mastro da estação e a referida rede, de modo a que a mesma não cause possiveis perturbações no pluviómetro (se é que causa perturbação?)?


----------



## CT1ETE (27 Dez 2008 às 23:37)

*Conselhos de instalação*

Boa noite a todos,

Sou novo no fórum, pelo que apresento desde já os meus cumprimentos e os parabéns pela qualidade da informação.

Adquiri uma Estação Davis Vantage Pro 2 e gostava de obter conselhos para a sua instalação. Que cuidados na colocação dos sensores? Como devem ser protegidos? Peço que me ajudem naquilo que for fundamental para um bom funcionamento. Tenho espaço disponível no telhado para a sua instalação e moro num local alto e ventoso.

Aguardo a vossa ajuda.

Obrigado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Dez 2008 às 23:50)

*Re: Conselhos de instalação*



CT1ETE disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> 
> Sou novo no fórum, pelo que apresento desde já os meus cumprimentos e os parabéns pela qualidade da informação.
> 
> ...




Em primeiro lugar, bem-vindo ao fórum. 

Quero dar-te os parabéns por teres adquirido uma Davis, são as melhores estações amadoras do mercado.
A Davis Vantage Pro2 tem, debaixo do pluviómetro, um radiation shield que constitui um abrigo para o sensor da temperatura e humidade, por isso não precisas de construir nenhum abrigo nem abrigar a estação em nenhum local em especial.
Tens apenas de a deixar exposta à luz solar, desde que o sol nasce até que se põe, de preferência, se podes colocá-la no telhado melhor ainda, e com o pluviómetro totalmente livre de obstáculos, para que possa recolher o máximo de precipitação.
Convém que fique montada a «céu aberto», ou seja, sem nada por cima a constituir um obstáculo ao pluviómetro nem, por outro lado, nada que faça escorrer água para cima do mesmo, como tubos de escoamento de varandas.
Por isso, se tens a possibilidade de colocar a estação no telhado, fá-lo.
Ainda por cima, se dizes que o teu local de observação é alto e ventoso, mais fiáveis vão ser os teus dados.
Convém que o termo-higrómetro fique instalado pelo menos 1,20 metros acima da superfície do telhado, se o instalares no topo do prédio, para que possa arejar e não haja inflações na temperatura resultantes da recepção do calor das telhas pelo sensor de temperatura e humidade, nem reduções ao nível da humidade devido ao mesmo factor. Se o instalares ao nível do solo, convém que fique pelo menos 1,50 metros acima do mesmo.
Atenção que o tubo onde a estação for colocada não pode oscilar, para que não haja «precipitação falsa», que nunca existiu e é fruto dessas mesmas oscilações, que fazem balançar as conchas do pluviómetro. 

Outro conselho que te dou é que a estação fique devidamente nivelada, para que as conchas do pluviómetro balancem facilmente com a recolha da precipitação, caso contrário as leituras da precipitação serão afectadas por defeito, ou seja, estarão abaixo da realidade.
Antes de a colocares no local definitivo, coloca-lhe o adaptador métrico (isto se ela já não o tiver colocado) para que possas ter incrementos de 0,2 mm a nível pluviométrico.
De resto, não vou dizer agora nada de muito específico.
Vai montando a estação, que assim que tiveres mais dúvidas, te ajudaremos a resolvê-las e a encontrar boas soluções.


Cumprimentos e mais uma vez bem-vindo ao MeteoPT !


----------



## CT1ETE (28 Dez 2008 às 00:08)

*Re: Conselhos de instalação*

Olá Daniel,

Muito obrigado pela tua resposta.

Tenho algumas dúvidas, nomeadamente sobre o adaptador métrico, mas disso 
falaremos mais tarde.

Vou colocar um mastro dedicado à estação, devidamente fixado para que não oscile. O local é aberto e não possui nada por cima que faça com que possa escorrer água, para além da chuva. Colocarei o instrumento mais baixo a mais de um metro de separação das telhas.

Logo que tenha oportunidade, procederei à instalação. Depois voltaremos a trocar informações.

Como sou radioamador, penso disponibilizar os dados através do sistema de APRS CWOP e, possivelmente, na minha página web através de interface próprio. A seu tempo lá iremos.

Obrigado mais uma vez.

Paulo Pinto
CT1ETE
http://www.ct1ete.net


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2008 às 00:12)

*Re: Conselhos de instalação*

Ora essa. 
À medida que fores montando a estação, vamos acompanhando essa mesma instalação.

Tem atenção às fontes de calor artificial, como chaminés, que não devem ficar por perto da estação.
Qualquer dúvida que tenhas, dispõe.


----------



## Kraliv (28 Dez 2008 às 01:12)

*Re: Conselhos de instalação*

Boas,


Bem-vindo ao Meteopt 


Parabéns pela aquisição da Davis Vantage Pro2, ficarás sem sombra de dúvida bem servido por essa estação 

O Daniel (que é um incansável ) já te disse praticamente tudo o que terá que ser feito para a instalação, força nisso e venham as fotos da mesma.




PS: Obrigado pelas palavras no tópico da minha WMR200


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Fev 2009 às 22:18)

Tenho tido, nestes ultimos dias de sol, temperaturas máximas abaixo da maioria do pessoal do fórum...
À partida, nada de errado se passa com o sensor, pois em outras alturas, nomeadamente em tempo nublado, as temperaturas batem certo com as dos meus vizinhos...
Agora, com sol, é notória uma diferença que não raras vezes é superior a 1ºC, 1,5ºC...
Por isso, a questão é: será que o sensor está demasiado abrigado, (ele está numa parede que nunca apanha sol, bem exposto ao ar, virado a norte), ou será que a maior parte do pessoal, mesmo com RS's, não estará a apanhar radiação difusa que inflaccione um pouco a temperatura?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Fev 2009 às 23:30)

mr. phillip disse:


> Tenho tido, nestes ultimos dias de sol, temperaturas máximas abaixo da maioria do pessoal do fórum...
> À partida, nada de errado se passa com o sensor, pois em outras alturas, nomeadamente em tempo nublado, as temperaturas batem certo com as dos meus vizinhos...
> Agora, com sol, é notória uma diferença que não raras vezes é superior a 1ºC, 1,5ºC...
> Por isso, a questão é: será que o sensor está demasiado abrigado, (ele está numa parede que nunca apanha sol, bem exposto ao ar, virado a norte), ou será que a maior parte do pessoal, mesmo com RS's, não estará a apanhar radiação difusa que inflaccione um pouco a temperatura?



À semelhança do que te disse há uns dias, as máximas nunca ficam subestimadas, por isso não há problema nenhum com o teu sensor nem com a sua colocação.
Talvez o tenhas até bastante bem colocado; seria de desconfiar era se as tuas máximas fossem excessivamente elevadas.
Penso que se notas o inverso é porque está tudo bem e o sensor está bem localizado.
Eu também noto que as minhas máximas ficam aparentemente «baixas», mas na realidade não ficam baixas, a estação é que fica num local bem arejado.
Se os registos tivessem de pecar - no teu caso - seriam por excesso e nunca por defeito, por isso não alteres nada na colocação do teu sensor de temperatura; está tudo dentro dos valores normais e se eu considerasse os teus dados duvidosos já o teria referido, pois sou muito rigoroso e a minha consciência não me permitiria deixar passar um caso aberrantemente evidente.
Assim, podes ficar tranquilo, pois está tudo bem com a instalação do teu sensor, possivelmente essas diferenças devem-se a questões locais e pode ser que até algumas pessoas tenham problemas com a radiação difusa, o que pode enaltecer essas diferenças, mas nunca te deves guiar *religiosamente* por dados de outras estações amadoras por mais fiáveis que sejam para servirem de modelo para os teus dados.
Não me interpretem mal e julguem que estou a descredibilizar as estações amadoras, muito pelo contrário, estou a tentar clarificar que cada estação é uma estação concreta e é representativa do local onde está instalada, até mesmo as do IM.
Os teus dados são relativos à tua localização e às tuas condições locais e não os podes julgar errados porque o vizinho A ou B teve dados diferentes.
Cada caso é um caso e cada um deve zelar pelo rigor da sua parte; a partir daí é tudo uma questão de diferenças ou condições locais e também um pouco de tudo o que te disse antes.


----------



## Acardoso (5 Mar 2009 às 14:49)

boa tarde pessoal...

estou com uma duvida em relação aos meus dados do anemómetro, o problema é o seguinte...

esta duvida surge uma vez que moro a +- 3km do JPmartins e obtivemos dados bastantes diferentes, isto é, eu tive uma rajada de 64.4km/h e o JPmartins teve uma rajada de 81.7km/h.
sendo a previsão do IM de rajadas na ordem dos 80km/h para esta zona, teoricamente o valor do JPmartins é o mais correcto.
um facto a adicionar é eu registar sempre valores mais baixos do que ele.
factores que considero importantes para uma maior avaliação vossa...
- temos a mesma estação (WS3600), com a diferença do anemómetro, eu tenho um de pas, e o João tem um de ventoinha;
- em altura relativamente ao mar estou +- 61m e o Joao a 55m;
- os dois anemómetros se encontram no telhado, o meu seguro ao poste da antena(sem estar chumbado a casa) e o do Joao também se encontra no poste da antena mas chumbado;
- ambos não temos impedimentos no horizonte, +-300m

Gostava de ter uma opinião de vossa parte.

um abraço


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2009 às 16:08)

Acardoso disse:


> - os dois anemómetros se encontram no telhado, o meu seguro ao poste da antena(sem estar chumbado a casa) e o do Joao também se encontra no poste da antena mas chumbado;
> - ambos não temos impedimentos no horizonte, +-300m
> 
> Gostava de ter uma opinião de vossa parte.
> ...



Não sei como é a antena, mas as que normalmente vejo em cima dos telhados aqui onde moro, abanam bastante nestes dias ventosos.
Ora, o facto de o anemómetro estar fixo a algo que oscila com o vento, é o suficiente para cortar as rajadas de vento.

O anemómetro deve estar completamente fixo, a algo que esteja também fixo e não oscile.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2009 às 16:14)

Ora ai está uma coisa que não tinha ainda pensado...a minha está também ela numa antena como podem ver pela foto do avatar e a antena com muito vento abana bastante...dai também ter menos vento do que poderia ter se estivesse fixo a parede por exemplo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2009 às 17:13)

AnDré disse:


> Não sei como é a antena, mas as que normalmente vejo em cima dos telhados aqui onde moro, abanam bastante nestes dias ventosos.
> Ora, o facto de o anemómetro estar fixo a algo que oscila com o vento, é o suficiente para cortar as rajadas de vento.
> 
> O anemómetro deve estar completamente fixo, a algo que esteja também fixo e não oscile.



Precisamente onde eu ia tocar, *André*. 
Se houver oscilações por parte dos mastros, estes irão cortar as rajadas de vento, daí que eu tenha colocado 4 esticadores no meu mastro, que só por si está preso em dois suportes enterrados em cimento, na parede, para que ele não abane.
E, na verdade, o meu mastro nada abana, a menos que as rajadas sejam superiores a 60 km/h, - o que é manifestamente raro - mas mesmo essa oscilação é quase nula, tal é a fixação que os esticadores conferem ao mastro, por isso não perco rajadas.


----------



## windmen (11 Mar 2009 às 23:55)

Boas, 
necessito urgentemente de adquiri uma estacão meteorologica, principalmente com as funções de anemometro e direcção do vento (estas são as mais importantes), que irá ser colocada junto de um farol, numa barra de um porto.
a ultima Davis que instalei neste sitio, só durou 4 meses, o eixo central oxidou e os rolamentos bloquearam.

Necessito de uma estação que aguente a elevada humidade e a salinidade.
Por estar colocada num farol, necessito que comunique por wairells com o computador que estaa cerca de 700m.

ouvi dizer que agora existe estações SEM elementos moveis. Sâo eficazes?

podem recomendar algumas estações , e entidades que as instalem/programem?

agradecia a vossa opinião e ajuda.

podem responder para rui.alberto.rodrigues@gmail.com

obrigado
Rui
919053955


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mar 2009 às 00:13)

Parece que essas necessidades vão para além dos horizontes da Davis.

Consulta a Texas (parceira da Davis), a Campbell, a Columbia ou, se tiveres possibilidades financeiras para tal, a Vaisala - que parece ser superior às restantes mencionadas.
Não precisas de comprar uma estação completa, eles têm soluções que se adequam às tuas necessidades.
Estas marcas são muito mais «imponentes» e não estão ao alcance de todos, mas isso não impossibilita o teu possível acesso a elas.

Quanto a entidades que as instalem, desconheço.
Esse tipo de material vem do estrangeiro e não me parece que venha alguém do estrangeiro e dessa marca fazer a respectiva instalação, terás de ser tu, ou alguém que arranjes, ou queiras contratar unicamente para a instalação.


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2009 às 00:18)

windmen disse:


> Boas,
> necessito urgentemente de adquiri uma estacão meteorologica, principalmente com as funções de anemometro e direcção do vento (estas são as mais importantes), que irá ser colocada junto de um farol, numa barra de um porto.
> a ultima Davis que instalei neste sitio, só durou 4 meses, o eixo central oxidou e os rolamentos bloquearam.
> 
> ...



Boas, 

se o preço não é problema eu optaria por um anemómetro ultrasónico de velocidade e direcção do vento ( sem partes móveis) 


existem vários modelos , inclusivé para localizações extremas e exigentes em termos de qualidade do material , não sei é se transmitem wireless para a unidade central . O preço anda pelos  3000/4000 ou mais euros.. depende do modelo

neste site : 

http://www.gill.co.uk/products/anemometer/anemometer.htm

existem várias opções.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mar 2009 às 00:45)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> se o preço não é problema eu optaria por um anemómetro ultrasónico de velocidade e direcção do vento ( sem partes móveis)



Sim, existem algumas soluções da Vaisala.


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Mar 2009 às 01:31)

boas

vejam este link acho que é disto que estavas a procura 

http://www.vaisala.com/files/WXT520 Brochure in English.pdf

abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mar 2009 às 09:32)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> vejam este link acho que é disto que estavas a procura
> 
> ...



Foi exactamente a esta solução que me referi no último post, penso que é isto que o *windmen* procura, apesar de este integrar um termo-higrómetro e o respectivo radiation shield, para além do anemómetro (ultrasónico) que ele procurava.


----------



## windmen (16 Mar 2009 às 22:59)

Boas Pessoal,

antes de mais, quero agradecer toda a vossa ajuda.
Já tenho diversa informação para estudar e escolher a melhor solução, preço /qualidade.

Rui
919053955


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mai 2009 às 00:19)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Outra coisa porque é que eu preciso de um RS se onde eu pus o aparelho agora ele não apanha sol, está bem arejado e está sempre á sombra.



Mesmo estando à sombra, os sensores sofrem sempre a incidência de radiação difusa, embora, muitas vezes, esta não seja perceptível.
Isso provoca inflações até bem perto dos *3 ºC*, em determinados dias ou alturas do dia, dependendo isso da intensidade solar, resultante do mês em questão, e da quantidade e tipo de nebulosidade no céu.
Quanto maiores forem os níveis de radiação solar UV e maior percentagem de céu estiver coberto de nebulosidade, maiores serão as inflações sofridas.
Deste modo, nenhum sensor escapa à incidência desta radiação, que, em alguns casos, nomeadamente quando os sensores se encontram bem abrigados e arejados e o céu se encontra limpo não se manifesta, ou manifesta-se de forma muito ligeira, em cerca de *0,5 ºC*, e, quando os sensores estão instalados com uma maior exposição à radiação solar, este é o principal problema, essa inflação pode chegar aos *3 ºC* enunciados, principalmente quando o céu está muito nublado, pois as nuvens reflectem quase toda a radiação que nelas incide.
Muitas vezes, grande parte do problema nem está na exposição dos sensores à radiação solar difusa, mas sim nos objectos que o envolvem, como paredes brancas, ou outro tipo de material susceptível a reflectir radiação para a sua envolvência e a provocar um possível aquecimento dessa envolvência e dos objectos que o rodeiam com essa radiação.
Ainda assim, testa esse local onde colocaste hoje o sensor e vai vigiando as leituras que ele te permitir recolher.
Se se justificar, deves mesmo construir ou comprar um radiation shield para acabar com esse problema.


----------



## Pacheco (6 Mai 2009 às 22:18)

Boa Noite a todos

Acabei de ir buscar a minha primeira estação meteorológica: Oregon WMR100.
Para começar achei que seria uma opção aceitável em termos de €.
Contudo, após ter lido o que li, acho que não vou tirar o devido rendimento porque habito num 2º andar de um prédio... e isso anula a veracidade dos dados recolhidos, certo?
Que me recomendam?

Outra questão a quem me ajude: o pluviómetro em tempo seco não devia emitir sinal de comunicação a mesma com a estação?! ou só acontece quando há condições de precipitação?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Rog (6 Mai 2009 às 22:41)

Pacheco disse:


> Boa Noite a todos
> 
> Acabei de ir buscar a minha primeira estação meteorológica: Oregon WMR100.
> Para começar achei que seria uma opção aceitável em termos de €.
> ...



Foi uma boa escolha essa estação. A veracidade dos dados (temperatura e humidade) é um pouco colocada em causa apenas porque não trás de fábrica uma protecção eficiente contra a radiação difusa. O aconselhável é construires um radiation shield (existe alguns tópicos no forum a explicar como construir um), ou então comprares, e terás esse problema resolvido. Com um bom radiation shield e instalado num local bem exposto ao vento terás dados muito fiáveis.
Quanto ao pluviometro está sempre a emitir sinal.. quando não chove indica na consola 0,0 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mai 2009 às 22:44)

Pacheco disse:


> Boa Noite a todos
> 
> Acabei de ir buscar a minha primeira estação meteorológica: Oregon WMR100.
> Para começar achei que seria uma opção aceitável em termos de €.
> ...



Olá, *Pacheco* e, em primeiro lugar, bem-vindo ao MeteoPT. 


De forma a difundires dados com o mínimo de fiabilidade, deves fazer o seguinte:

1. Colocar o termo-higro numa parede arejada e virada a Norte, onde nunca bata o sol;

2. Colocar o anemómetro 10 metros acima do solo, no caso de instalares a instrumentação ao nível do solo. Se moras num prédio, recomenda-se que o anemómetro fique pelo menos 1,50 metros acima do telhado, nesse caso, independentemente da altura do prédio. Assim, o efeito de bloqueio do vento por parte dos obstáculos não se vai fazer sentir.

3. O pluviómetro deve ficar no telhado, livre de obstáculos que possam interferir na leitura da precipitação e deve estar bem nivelado, pois qualquer inclinação irá reflectir-se nos valores da precipitação.

4. O termo-higro não deve apanhar calor artificial vindo chaminés ou algo do género. Se não tiveres nenhuma parede voltada a Norte ou uma parede permanentemente à sombra, deves colocar o termo-higro no telhado, protegido por um radiation shield, onde o sol poderá incidir sem que isso tenha influência nas temperaturas observadas e onde corra vento de todos os quadrantes. A altura mínima recomendada para a instalação do radiation shield num telhado é de 1,20 metros e de 1,50 metros se o instalares ao nível do solo, pois a concentração de calor junto ao solo é muito superior.


ATENÇÃO

Como a tua estação é a WMR100, deve ficar sempre num telhado, cumprindo-se as alturas de instalação anteriores, para que não venhas a ter problemas nas máximas, que ficariam exageradas de outra forma, com a ausência de vento e com a proximidade excessiva às telhas, paredes ou outros materiais susceptíveis à reflecção de radiação, seja esta em forma de luz ou de calor.
Digo isto porque essas estações trazem um abrigo insuficiente para combater os problemas relacionados com a incidência de radiação directa na estação e não permitem a colocação de um radiation shield e, deste modo, a qualidade da instalação é crucial para poderes tirar o máximo partido da tua estação meteorológica.


----------



## JPedroMR (14 Out 2009 às 11:58)

*Re: Apresentações*

Boas, 

É exactamente isso, de que me vale uma grande estação se não tenho condições para ela. Por outro lado também não queria uma reles...

Aqui ficam umas fotos cá do sitio:

Varanda da frente, que como podem ver tem aqueles mamarrachos a frente. Só para o lado direito é que a vista está mais desimpedida.












Depois temos a varanda das traseiras. Quando está vento na frente do prédio, aqui atrás não se aguenta!!! É uma ventania cuidado!!!








Cumps.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2009 às 12:23)

Eu sinceramente se estivesse no teu lugar JPedroMR compraria para inicio um termómetro 

Porque nas condições que tu tens, os dados nunca poderão ser fiáveis devido aos obstáculos que tens um pouco por todo lado criados pelo próprio prédio.

Tenta falar condomínio acerca do telhado  eu já o fiz e consegui a aprovação ehehe embora claro, seja algo altamente estranho, pois como todos nos sabemos não é um hobby propriamente usual.


----------



## JPedroMR (14 Out 2009 às 12:36)

O grande problema é que cá o telhado são terraços. Não posso pedir ao vizinho para espetar um poste no meio do que é dele! 

Para além disso o prédio da frente é bastante mais alto, pelo que mesmo no telhado talvez alterasse.

Em todo o caso penso que o único que iria ser mais afectado seria o anemómetro. Com os restantes sensores bem localizados talvez conseguisse retirar valores com um margem de erro minima.

Bem, mesmo assim eu vou investigar o telhado do prédio a ver se tem lá algum sitio a que eu tenha acesso sem passar pela casa de ninguém. Se tiver, conseguirei retirar valores fiáveis ou o prédio da frente irá influencia-los na mesma?

Cumps.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2009 às 18:55)

JPedroMR disse:


> Se tiver, conseguirei retirar valores fiáveis ou o prédio da frente irá influencia-los na mesma?




Bem-vindo, *JPedroMR.*

Num ambiente tão densamente urbanizado, será muito mais vantajoso instalares a estação no topo do prédio.

No caso de comprares uma estação completa a nível de instrumentação e com um abrigo para o termo-higrómetro, normalmente um radiation shield, tens apenas de a deixar exposta à luz solar, desde que o sol nasce até que se põe, de preferência, se podes colocá-la no telhado melhor ainda, e com o pluviómetro totalmente livre de obstáculos, para que possa recolher o máximo de precipitação sem influência de obstáculos.

Convém que fique montada a «céu aberto», ou seja, sem nada por cima a constituir um obstáculo ao pluviómetro nem, por outro lado, nada que faça escorrer água para cima do mesmo, como tubos de escoamento de varandas.

Por outro lado, não podem existir paredes nem solos muito artificiais, como os dos terraços muito perto da estação por questões de temperatura, humidade e deturpação dos valores de direcção e velocidade do vento, por também se gerarem vórtices causados pelos contornos dos prédios.

Convém que o termo-higrómetro fique instalado pelo menos 1,20 metros acima da superfície do telhado, mas recomenda-se 1,50 metros. Convém que o instales no topo do prédio, num local bem exposto, para que possa arejar e não haja inflações na temperatura resultantes da recepção do calor das telhas pelo sensor de temperatura e humidade, nem reduções ao nível da humidade devido ao mesmo factor.

Atenção que o tubo onde a estação for colocada não pode oscilar, para que não haja «precipitação falsa», que nunca existiu e é fruto dessas mesmas oscilações, que fazem balançar as conchas do pluviómetro. 

Outro conselho que te dou é que a estação fique devidamente nivelada, para que as conchas do pluviómetro balancem facilmente com a recolha da precipitação, caso contrário as leituras da precipitação serão afectadas por defeito, ou seja, estarão abaixo da realidade.

De qualquer forma, convém ires-te ambientando àquilo que é uma estação meteorológica e para isso devias começar por um termómetro digital para poderes estudar o comportamento da temperatura consoante o local de instalação. Com esses erros muito se vai aprendendo até ter uma estação profissional e nessa altura terás uma noção muito melhor das coisas.


----------



## JPedroMR (14 Out 2009 às 20:06)

Hoje à tarde já fui tentar ver mais qualquer coisa do telhado. Fiz-me ao caminho e fui até uma rua que está um pouco acima da minha. Apartir dessa rua consegui ver as traseiras dos prédios e um bocado do telhado. Ao contrário do que pensava os terraços não ocupam por completo o topo do prédio. Ocupam para aí metade!

De regresso ao meu prédio, subi as escadas até ao último andar e cheguei à portinhola que dá acesso ao telhado. Escusado será dizer que está trancada...A chave não faço ideia onde possa estar, mas o mais provável é estar na sala do condominio. 

Vou tentar ver e saber mais qualquer coisa, mas pelo pouco que vi o telhado tem muito sitio bom para pendurar os instrumentos!

Eu queria começar a recolher dados já no inicio do próximo ano, mas como os câmbios andam baixos, não sei. Veremos.

Cumps.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Out 2009 às 20:46)

JPedroMR disse:


> Hoje à tarde já fui tentar ver mais qualquer coisa do telhado. Fiz-me ao caminho e fui até uma rua que está um pouco acima da minha. Apartir dessa rua consegui ver as traseiras dos prédios e um bocado do telhado. Ao contrário do que pensava os terraços não ocupam por completo o topo do prédio. Ocupam para aí metade!
> 
> De regresso ao meu prédio, subi as escadas até ao último andar e cheguei à portinhola que dá acesso ao telhado. Escusado será dizer que está trancada...A chave não faço ideia onde possa estar, mas o mais provável é estar na sala do condominio.
> 
> ...



olá Pedro

Pelo que referiste até ao momento bem como pelas fotos que deixaste, se não existir qualquer inconveniente na instalação dos equipamentos por parte do condomínio, força aí...

Período fraco para investimentos? Poucos se queixam do contrário...; tal como o Mário e o Daniel aconselharam, pelo menos para já tenta adquirir uma estação de baixo custo com registo de thermo/hygro, tendo em vista que existem à venda vários modelos com boa relação qualidade/preço e assim possas obter registos que com as condições que tens, comparadas a outras por aí, aparentam ser bem razoáveis, desde que respeites as regras mínimas que eles referiram.

Será uma oportunidade para testares as condições que tens (que só podes ter essas!) na obtenção de valores suficientemente credíveis.

De uma coisa podes ter a certeza, muitos tentam criar condições a 100% para a instalação destes equipamentos; infelizmente poucos o conseguem!

Se a vontade e a persistência não andarem de mãos dadas...


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2011 às 21:03)

Hoje comprei um tripé da Davis, custou cerca de 100€ na Gestel, a única representante da Davis em Portugal.

É o ideal pra montar a estação ou um simples rs (radiation shield) seja em que sítio for.






Aqui ficam umas fotos, coloco mais amanhã, devido a limitações de espaço e de ordem fotográfica não puder executar por completo a montagem do dito 

(Vuvuzela não incluída, é pra efeitos de comparação de tamanho )


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jan 2011 às 21:29)

Curiosidade: Vais montar no telhado do teu prédio?


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2011 às 23:43)

HotSpot disse:


> Curiosidade: Vais montar no telhado do teu prédio?



É portátil, será pra quando for à terra dos meus pais, assim escuso de pescar um sítio pra colocar o rs.


----------



## zejorge (28 Jan 2011 às 15:06)

Olá boa tarde

De forma alguma quero pôr em causa a qualidade do tripé da Davis, mas julgo que se conseguem tripés desse tipo bastante mais baratos, idênticos aos que se utilizam nos aspersores para a rega.
Obviamente que Davis é....Davis  !!!!


----------



## c.bernardino (28 Jan 2011 às 16:32)

zejorge disse:


> Olá boa tarde
> 
> De forma alguma quero pôr em causa a qualidade do tripé da Davis, mas julgo que se conseguem tripés desse tipo bastante mais baratos, idênticos aos que se utilizam nos aspersores para a rega.
> Obviamente que Davis é....Davis  !!!!



Não nos vamos esquecer que ainda existem, por este pais fora, bons serralheiros, capazes de fazer este tipo de estruturas à medida e segundo os gostos do freguês, dimensão do espaço disponivel, etc.
Eu estou a aproveitar um, que me está afzer uma estrutura bem sólida por um orçamento que é metade do material que cheguei a pensar comprar no AKI. (pensei numa estrurura baseada em suportes de parabólicas que se compram modularmente.

Davis é Davis, "um escudo é um escudo, o benfica é o benfica" este género de frases... A Davis é excelente, mas nada é a prova de falha. Não há que ter medo de fazer criticas (desde que elas existam).


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2011 às 12:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui ficam umas fotos, coloco mais amanhã, devido a limitações de espaço e de ordem fotográfica não puder executar por completo a montagem do dito



Bem, com um ligeiro atraso aqui ficam as fotos, a montagem fica algo deste género.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Mar 2011 às 14:06)

Alguns manuais em que são referidas as normas de instalação. Tomem sempre em consideração as recomendações WMO.

http://home.comcast.net/~dshelms/CWOP_Guide.pdf
http://www.davisnet.com/product_documents/weather/app_notes/apnote_30.pdf
http://www.campbellsci.com/documents/technical-papers/siting.pdf 
http://www.ofcm.gov/fmh-1/fmh1.htm
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/asos/aum-toc.pdf
http://www.ofcm.gov/siting/pdf/fcm-s4-1994(Siting).pdf
http://www.weatherstations.co.uk/gooddata.htm
http://www.campbellsci.com/weather-station-siting
http://ag.arizona.edu/pubs/water/az1260.pdf

Este é muito interessante para quem tem estações nos telhados:

http://etd.lib.fsu.edu/theses/available/etd-04032006-152254/unrestricted/ah_thesis.pdf

Se conseguirem ler esta informação toda, ficam a saber definitivamente como instalar uma EMA.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Abr 2011 às 23:18)

Tive a instalar ao fim da tarde, um segundo sensor e ISS da Davis com o objectivo de fazer alguns testes.

Nesta última hora, até porque já não temos sol, estive a comparar os 2 sensores (mesmo modelo) para ver se têm valores semelhantes. Está tudo OK, como se pode ver na imagem.

Quero com estes 2 sensores testar diferentes cenários.

O sensor principal é o dos dados públicos e para quem conhece a estação, está dentro do FARS (Fan Aspirated Radiation Shield ) da Davis a 1,7m do solo.

O sensor secundário está dentro do RS standart da Davis VP2. Este RS não tem ventilação forçada. Está também a 1,7m do solo.

O objectivo é comparar o desempenho dos 2 RS's e saber se realmente vale a pena apostar do FARS (substancialmente mais caro).

Vou tentar testar em diversos cenários, céu limpo, céu parcialmente nublado, céu muito nublado.

Terminado este teste, vou colocar o sensor de testes a 10 metros do solo. O objectivo vai ser comparar a temperatura nas 2 altitudes. Imagino que o sensor a 10 metros não tenha máximas tão altas nem mínimas tão baixas. Vamos saber então qual é a diferença.

Assim que tiver resultados, coloco no fórum.


----------



## zejorge (10 Abr 2011 às 15:36)

Boa tarde Hotspot

Fico na expectativa de saber os resultados do teste, pois na verdade a altura a que deve ser colocado o sensor de temperatura não é consensual.
Fala-se em 1,9 mts, em 1,5 mts e curiosamente no Atlas Climático Ibérico agora editado pelo IM, fala-se em 1,25 mts.
Acredito que estas diferenças não sejam significativas mas gostava de auscultar a sua opinião.

Cumpts 
Zejorge


----------



## c.bernardino (10 Abr 2011 às 16:58)

zejorge,

Sem me querer intrometer, mas o forum é aberto (e ainda bem).

Se seguir os links colocados recentemente pelo Hotspot, poderemos ler que não existe unanimidade. Fiquei foi com a idia que deveria ser cerca de 1,5m acima do solo  ou mais, sem ultrapassar os 2 metros.
Existe uma tolerância para "baixo" de 1,5m em cerca de 1 pé o que poderá dar esse 1,25 m mas acho isso estranho.

Será que esses dados 1,25m são mesmo dados ou sofreram algum ajuste?

A ideia que tenho era que nas estações clássicas os termometros estavam a uma altura simpática para o nivel do observador. 1,25m parece um pouco baixo.

alguem se pronuncie.

bernardino


----------



## c.bernardino (10 Abr 2011 às 21:01)

zejorge disse:


> Boa tarde Hotspot
> 
> ...
> Fala-se em 1,9 mts, em 1,5 mts e curiosamente no Atlas Climático Ibérico agora editado pelo IM, fala-se em 1,25 mts.
> ...



Zejorge,

estive a ler o documento que refere e eles são claros: temperatura medida com o reservatório a 1,5m. 

cps

bernardino


----------



## FranciscoAlex (7 Jul 2011 às 02:39)

Boas  
Já recebi a minha estação PCE FWS 20, estou muito contente com ela, mas não contente com a instalação que tive que fazer , infelizmente não a posso colocar no telhado do prédio  ( vivo no 1ºandar de um prédio com 5).
Instalei a estação na varanda, tem uma parede a Norte e outra a Sul e varanda fica de caras para Oeste. Tentei colocar a estação o melhor possível de modo a que o anemómetro consiga registar a melhor velocidade e bem como todos os outros componentes da estação mas num 1º andar é complicado, sei que não é a devida instalação mas por agora serve para testar a máquina  
Tentarei instalá-la na casa do meu avô no telhado quando lá for para umas férias e aí sei que consigo ter dados fiáveis. 
Embora esta instalação não ser a melhor estou contente porque a meteorologia corre-me no sangue  
Estou disposto a sugestões e conselhos


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2011 às 02:47)

FranciscoAlex disse:


> Boas
> Já recebi a minha estação PCE FWS 20, estou muito contente com ela, mas não contente com a instalação que tive que fazer , infelizmente não a posso colocar no telhado do prédio  ( vivo no 1ºandar de um prédio com 5).



A não ser que a estação fosse através de cabos, não irias conseguir o sinal cá abaixo devido há quantidade de obstáculos e cimento que o sinal encontraria até à consola.


----------



## fablept (7 Jul 2011 às 03:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> A não ser que a estação fosse através de cabos, não irias conseguir o sinal cá abaixo devido há quantidade de obstáculos e cimento que o sinal encontraria até à consola.



Com a consola perto da janela era capaz de funcionar, isto se a estação estivesse junto da mesma parede. Se não funcionasse tentava fazer outra antena na consola/estação.. as ondas em LOS funcionam de forma esperada, mas com obstáculos por vezes reflectem e podem ajudar a recepção..é preciso é ter paciência para encontrar o melhor local.

@FranciscoAlex

O condomínio não permitiu a estação no telhado ? Se és estudante, inventa a desculpa que é para um trabalho/projecto, quando era estudante universitário fazia antenas caseiras (como hobby), tanto o condomínio como a Vodafone atrofiaram no inicio por fazer testes no terraço, mas lá arranjei a desculpa que eram projectos universitários e funcionou sempre..No meio das antenas da Vodafone de 2000€, estava a minha antena caseira com o PCB todo enferrujado


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Jul 2011 às 22:40)

FranciscoAlex disse:


> Boas
> Já recebi a minha estação PCE FWS 20, estou muito contente com ela, mas não contente com a instalação que tive que fazer , infelizmente não a posso colocar no telhado do prédio  ( vivo no 1ºandar de um prédio com 5).
> Instalei a estação na varanda, tem uma parede a Norte e outra a Sul e varanda fica de caras para Oeste. Tentei colocar a estação o melhor possível de modo a que o anemómetro consiga registar a melhor velocidade e bem como todos os outros componentes da estação mas num 1º andar é complicado, sei que não é a devida instalação mas por agora serve para testar a máquina
> Tentarei instalá-la na casa do meu avô no telhado quando lá for para umas férias e aí sei que consigo ter dados fiáveis.
> ...



Isso de enviar dados do 5º andar para o 1º, já vi casos bem piores mas parecido com esse, aí em Torres Vedras e estão a bulir


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jul 2011 às 19:05)

Porque raio as rajadas da estação de Queluz são tão elevadas. Aqui fica uma tentativa de reposta 





(Vermelho limitações do vale, a azul Rio Jamor)

Vista pra NW a partir do telhado (aquilo que qualquer pássaro que passe por cima da estação vê ).





Rajadas dos últimos dias.

12 de Julho - 76 km/h
13 de Julho - 72 km/h
14 de Julho - 74 km/h

Conclusão, as rajadas são tão elevadas quando o vento vem de NW/N porque a estação se encontra num vale, por onde o vento circula e se fortalece devido ao efeito dos montes que a rodeiam. Não esquecer também, que a estação se encontra ao nível de um 9º andar, logo os valores também sofrem influência de estarem a ser recolhidos a tão elevada altitude em relação ao solo.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2011 às 20:05)

Com a Davis não se brinca 





http://www.davisnet.com/news/enews/index.asp#techtips_a


----------



## Geiras (17 Nov 2011 às 20:50)




----------



## Du_Ga (28 Dez 2011 às 23:55)

Boa noite.

Sou novato nisto, mas já sigo há uns bons 2 anos este forum, e daí este ano ter comprado uma estação, nada daquelas melhorzitas (Davis)...mas uma LA Crosse WS-1501.

Instalei hoje a estação mas tive alguns problemas. A colocação foi feita da seguinte forma:

- Anemometro na clarabóia do telhado do edifício (equivalente a 4º andar);
- Pluviometro e Termo-Higro na parede virada a Norte num 1º andar.

Deparei-me com o problema do cabo que era curto entre o Anemómetro e o Termo-Higro. Explico desde já que esta opção foi tida em conta (separação tão longa entre o termo-higro e o anemómetro) por uma fácil troca de pilhas aquando estas acabem...

Para tal fui comprar uma extensão e adaptador entre cabos para alongar o fio...mas os dados do anemómetro não estão a ser recebidos...já percebi que não dá...

E então a opção que coloco é a seguinte:

Sem ter de adquirir ou construir um RS, só tenho a hipótese de colocar o Termo-Higro no telhado, mas na parede da clarabóia do telhado virada a Este (totalmemnte perpendicular). Esta parede tem uma "aba" que protege o mesmo da chuva directa e estou a pensar ainda afixar uma pequena chapa em alumínio de forma a evitar também o sol...visto que o termo-higro só a partir das 10h/10h30 é que fica totalmente à sombra o resto do dia...

EDIT: Verifiquei hoje, e por baixo da tal "aba" o sensor ficará sempre à sombra a partir das 8h15/8h15 por ser uma "aba" ainda com tamanho considerável... Tenho feito a comparação de valores com a Estação de Queluz do Sr. Mário Barros e estão em concordância com ligeiras diferenças na temepartura entre os 0,2 e 0,4 ºC...o que me parece natural..

A minha questão é se há a necessidade de tentar outra opção ou se não vale apena, pois os dados não serão tão influenciados...

Se me poderem ajudar agradecia.

Muito obrigado.

Cumprimentos


----------



## lsalvador (29 Dez 2011 às 16:46)

Isso são fichas RJ11? 

Quantos pares tens na extensão? não serão preciso 4 e só tens 2 na extensão?


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Dez 2011 às 17:41)

lsalvador disse:


> Isso são fichas RJ11?
> 
> Quantos pares tens na extensão? não serão preciso 4 e só tens 2 na extensão?



Sim, só tinha 2. Mas já consegui instalar o sensor termo-higro no telhado na parede virada a Este debaixo de uma "aba" grande e pelos valores aqui numa estação próxima (Queluz) estão muito próximos, neste momento em Queluz 12,8 ºC e aqui 12,3 ºC...foi assim durante o dia. E no local onde se encontra está à sombra quase durante todo o dia à excepção do período entre as 7h30-8h30...provavelmente...

Para já ficam assim, uma vez que todos os valores estão muito próximos dos valores da estação mais próxima..

Obrigado pela atenção.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2011 às 17:49)

Du_Ga disse:


> Sem ter de adquirir ou construir um RS, só tenho a hipótese de colocar o Termo-Higro no telhado, mas na parede da clarabóia do telhado virada a Este (totalmemnte perpendicular). Esta parede tem uma "aba" que protege o mesmo da chuva directa e estou a pensar ainda afixar uma pequena chapa em alumínio de forma a evitar também o sol...visto que o termo-higro só a partir das 10h/10h30 é que fica totalmente à sombra o resto do dia...



No Verão vais começar a ter problemas com sol, e nem é preciso chegar ao verão, os dias já estão a crescer, o ideal para quem não tem rs, é tentar colocar o sensor numa parede virada a norte.


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Dez 2011 às 18:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> No Verão vais começar a ter problemas com sol, e nem é preciso chegar ao verão, os dias já estão a crescer, o ideal para quem não tem rs, é tentar colocar o sensor numa parede virada a norte.



Eu tenho mesmo a janela da sala virada a Norte e era ai que seria colocado. O problema foi mesmo a situação do comprimento do cabo e não tenho mais nada virado a norte a não ser a fachada do edifício, nem mesmo no telhado.

Ele até está num local bastante abrigado, tem ali um período de 1h30 que apanhará sol pela manhã cedo e mesmo no verão o período será maior mas penso que não irá exceder as 2h30/3h. Mas vou acompanhando isso, sempre que possível e verificar essa situação.

Tenho estado sempre a acompanhar os dados da sua estação, uma vez que nem é muito longe do local onde moro e os valores por isso não irão variar muito. A altura da minha está a cerca de 185 m de altura.

Obrigado pelo conselho.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2011 às 18:13)

Du_Ga disse:


> Ele até está num local bastante abrigado, tem ali um período de 1h30 que apanhará sol pela manhã cedo e mesmo no verão o período será maior mas penso que não irá exceder as 2h30/3h. Mas vou acompanhando isso, sempre que possível e verificar essa situação.



Possivelmente será cerca de 1h de manhã e 1h30 ao final da tarde, isto depende claro está, de tudo o que tenhas há tua volta e da estrutura do prédio. Eu aqui nos primeiros tempos também tive o sensor numa parede virada a norte e era mais ao menos o regime que indiquei atrás, em que o sol incidia no sensor.

Na altura o meu _estaminé_ meteorológico era assim:












Ignorar os pontos no RS, é sem pontos


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Dez 2011 às 18:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> Possivelmente será cerca de 1h de manhã e 1h30 ao final da tarde, isto depende claro está, de tudo o que tenhas há tua volta e da estrutura do prédio. Eu aqui nos primeiros tempos também tive o sensor numa parede virada a norte e era mais ao menos o regime que indiquei atrás, em que o sol incidia no sensor.
> 
> Na altura o meu _estaminé_ meteorológico era assim:
> 
> ...



No local onde o coloquei só apanhará mesmo sol de manhã...deixo abaixo um esquema feito agora com o circulo a indicar a colocação do sensor...

http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/4869/30228704.jpg


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2011 às 18:33)

Du_Ga disse:


> No local onde o coloquei só apanhará mesmo sol de manhã...deixo abaixo um esquema feito agora com o circulo a indicar a colocação do sensor...
> 
> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/4869/30228704.jpg



Pois, isso está extremamente abrigado, o que é mau, mesmo que as diferenças de temperatura seja relativamente pequenas entre mim e ti, isso não pode estar assim, tens que arranjar um sitio mais simpático pro sensor  se uma simples parede a barrar já é dor de cabeça, um "telheiro" mais a parede ainda é pior.


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Dez 2011 às 18:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois, isso está extremamente abrigado, o que é mau, mesmo que as diferenças de temperatura seja relativamente pequenas entre mim e ti, isso não pode estar assim, tens que arranjar um sitio mais simpático pro sensor  se uma simples parede a barrar já é dor de cabeça, um "telheiro" mais a parede ainda é pior.



Para já ficará assim, mas sim, é um local a ser mudado, apesar das diferenças mínimas. No telhado não arranjo outra forma senão essa ou com o RS, claro. Tenho sempre a opção de trocar esta pela Oregon WMR-86, de forma a colocar assim o sensor na parede a Norte, que suponho este seja sem fios, assim como o anemómetro dessas estação, mas não tenho a certeza...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2011 às 18:44)

Du_Ga disse:


> Para já ficará assim, mas sim, é um local a ser mudado, apesar das diferenças mínimas. No telhado não arranjo outra forma senão essa ou com o RS, claro. Tenho sempre a opção de trocar esta pela Oregon WMR-86, de forma a colocar assim o sensor na parede a Norte, que suponho este seja sem fios, assim como o anemómetro dessas estação, mas não tenho a certeza...



O ideal, é que da próxima vez tentes arranjar uma estação ela seja sem fios, os fios resultam quando não vivemos em apartamentos (não sei qual é o caso), agora quando se vive, é uma dor de cabeça. A wmr-86 parece interessante, assim que puderes aconselho-te a mudar. Ainda tás no inicio por isso não te aflijas se ainda não está tudo perfeito, é normal ir aprendendo aos poucos e ir mudando a instrumentação de sitio.


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Dez 2011 às 18:45)

Acredita que as diferenças são mesmo mínimas, por exemplo neste momento (18h42) sigo com 11,7 ºC, 73% Hr e a sua com 12,0 ºC, 74 % Hr. E assim foi ao longo do dia havendo apenas uma diferença maior de 0,8 ºC o que também poderá ser normal visto ser um local com características topográficas diferentes...

Deixo a localização:

http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/3533/semttulonj.jpg


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Dez 2011 às 18:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> O ideal, é que da próxima vez tentes arranjar uma estação ela seja sem fios, os fios resultam quando não vivemos em apartamentos (não sei qual é o caso), agora quando se vive, é uma dor de cabeça. A wmr-86 parece interessante, assim que puderes aconselho-te a mudar. Ainda tás no inicio por isso não te aflijas se ainda não está tudo perfeito, é normal ir aprendendo aos poucos e ir mudando a instrumentação de sitio.



Exacto! É um apartamento... Não calculava mesmo que fosse com fio a transmissão dos dados entre o anemómetro e o termo-higro...

Para já a ver como corre, caso contrário é muito provável que vá trocar pela WMR-86, que suponho que seja totalmente sem fios.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2011 às 18:53)

Du_Ga disse:


> Acredita que as diferenças são mesmo mínimas, por exemplo neste momento (18h42) sigo com 11,7 ºC, 73% Hr e a sua com 12,0 ºC, 74 % Hr. E assim foi ao longo do dia havendo apenas uma diferença maior de 0,8 ºC o que também poderá ser normal visto ser um local com características topográficas diferentes...
> 
> Deixo a localização:
> 
> http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/3533/semttulonj.jpg



Brutal, tu vives ao pé de uma encosta, isso no verão deve ser bem ventoso e húmido, quando há regimes de nortada deve voar tudo (como aqui). Sim, as diferenças podem ser mínimas como podem ser maiores, tendo em conta que tu vives numa área que tem algum campo aberto e altitude superior, ao contrário de mim que estou num centro urbano, e tenho a estação num 9º andar (telhado do prédio) e estou numa altitude inferior. Mas não te preocupes em ter valores parecidos aos meus, tenta é obtê-los de forma correcta, porque na meteorologia uma diferença de 50 m entre sensores chega pra fazer diferença, quanto mais +/- 2 km.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2011 às 18:55)

Du_Ga disse:


> Para já a ver como corre, caso contrário é muito provável que vá trocar pela WMR-86, que suponho que seja totalmente sem fios.



Dois pontos extremamente positivos na wmr-86:


Sem fios

Distância máxima de transmissão: 100 metros

Ligação PC via USB

http://www.pixmania.com/pt/pt/11232381/art/oregon/estacao-meteorologica-pro.html


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Dez 2011 às 18:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> Brutal, tu vives ao pé de uma encosta, isso no verão deve ser bem ventoso e húmido, quando há regimes de nortada deve voar tudo (como aqui). Sim, as diferenças podem ser mínimas como podem ser maiores, tendo em conta que tu vives numa área que tem algum campo aberto e altitude superior, ao contrário de mim que estou num centro urbano, e tenho a estação num 9º andar (telhado do prédio) e estou numa altitude inferior. Mas não te preocupes em ter valores parecidos aos meus, tenta é obtê-los de forma correcta, porque na meteorologia uma diferença de 50 m entre sensores chega pra fazer diferença, quanto mais +/- 2 km.



Conheço bem também a tua zona, aqui também faz bastante vento, e quando vêm aqueles eventos, aqui costuma mesmo estar muito muito ventoso.

Para já vou ficar assim a ver como tudo corre e depois logo se verá! 

Sou um amante de meteorologia já há alguns anos, apesar de não estudar nem ser a minha área de estudo (como deve acontecer com muitas pessoas deste forum), estou numa área que por vezes também é importante alguns conhecimentos, ainda que mínimos de meteorologia (Arquitectura)...lol 

Agradeço a atenção e disponibilidade.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2011 às 19:07)

Du_Ga disse:


> Sou um amante de meteorologia já há alguns anos, apesar de não estudar nem ser a minha área de estudo (como deve acontecer com muitas pessoas deste forum), estou numa área que por vezes também é importante alguns conhecimentos, ainda que mínimos de meteorologia (Arquitectura)...lol



Sim, aqui poucas pessoas estão em meteorologia mesmo, são tudo amantes desta ciência por escolha pessoal, ou porque houve um ou outro fenómeno que vivenciaram e as trouxe para aqui e por cá ficaram.

E não é preciso agradecer, tamos cá para ajudar


----------



## CidadeNeve (15 Jan 2012 às 09:51)

Ola malta! Já sou aqui membro há algum tempo e este ano por força da circunstância profissional encontro me numa escola Em Vila Nova de Famalicão (Braga). 

Acontece que a escola têm uma estação meterológica ao que parece de alguma qualidade que por falta de quem seja capaz de a instalar (ou melhor, creio que capaz da calibrar) não está nem montada tampouco. 

Eis a minha pergunta: alguém consegue ajudar? Alguém que seja de perto que queira ser voluntário ou alguém que me saiba dizer a quem me posso dirigir? Esta seria a oportunidade de ter uma EMA permanentemente em Famalicão, coisa que não existe neste momento, nem do IM. 

abraço


----------



## belem (12 Mar 2012 às 22:51)

Não sei se é o tópico mais indicado, mas alguém tem imagens da Estação de Alvalade ( Lisboa) do IM?


----------



## Vince (13 Mar 2012 às 18:43)

belem disse:


> Não sei se é o tópico mais indicado, mas alguém tem imagens da Estação de Alvalade ( Lisboa) do IM?



Em privado aqui há umas semanas falámos da RUEMA de Alvalade, a estação está supostamente nesta escola, e numa volta pelo exterior não pareceu propriamente um local quente, até parece uma zona arejada: 
http://maps.google.pt/?ll=38.755612,-9.144482&spn=0.001031,0.002642&t=h&z=19

É claro que a estação está com problemas, provavelmente o sensor de temperatura ou outra coisa qualquer, dá dados muito errados há imenso tempo, agora 35,4º às 17z.
Já contactei o IM, era para ter feito isso aqui há uns tempos quando falámos disso, mas nunca mais me lembrei.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Mar 2012 às 20:11)

Acabei de receber a estação Meteorológica Davis Vantage Vue e tenho um problema, nao sei para onde devo virar o painel solar da estação se para Norte ou para Sul?

Podiam dizer-me como vou virar a estação?


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mar 2012 às 20:15)

O manual de instruções certamente dirá isso. Os manuais da Davis levam tempo a ler e a perceber pelo que já vi, portanto explora, deve estar por lá.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Mar 2012 às 20:18)

Mas o meu está em Espanhol, se estivesse em Portugues era mais compreensivel, segundo o manual eu entendo que é para Sul, mas tenho as minhas duvidas


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2012 às 20:20)

No hemisfério norte a regra é virar o painel para sul para apanhar o máximo de sol

Se quiseres complicar, diverte-te aqui:
http://www.macslab.com/optsolar.html


----------



## Estação SP (17 Mar 2012 às 11:17)

Para teres um rendimento já concideravel do painel solar convem expo-lo mesmo para sul...
Os paineis solares virados a sul tem normalmente um rendimento de 25%, se o colocasses virado a norte entao ai irias ter um rendimento de 3% ,por aii...
Assim terias de andar sempre a trocar as pilhas da Davis.

Abraço!


----------



## Estação SP (19 Jun 2012 às 21:53)

Fiz um melhoramento na instalaçao da estaçao meteorológica.
Agora o RS (termometro e higrometro) estao a 6 metros e o anemometro encontra-se a 8,60 metros.

Vista geral.













Nesta foto no topo dá para reconhecer que tem uma imenda de um tubo que mede 1,40 metros.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (25 Ago 2012 às 14:20)

Surgiu-me uma dúvida que penso que é muito importante:

Para que lado deve estar virado o anemómetro???


----------



## lsalvador (25 Ago 2012 às 14:22)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Surgiu-me uma dúvida que penso que é muito importante:
> 
> Para que lado deve estar virado o anemómetro???



Não leste o manual


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Ago 2012 às 17:53)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Surgiu-me uma dúvida que penso que é muito importante:
> 
> Para que lado deve estar virado o anemómetro???



Geralmente está virado para o lado que vem o vento
Está nas instruções, acho que a auriol até tem bussola (se for uma auriol)


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (26 Ago 2012 às 10:35)

filipe cunha disse:


> Geralmente está virado para o lado que vem o vento
> Está nas instruções, acho que a auriol até tem bussola (se for uma auriol)



??????
Que eu saiba o anemómetro da minha estação fica virado para o lado como eu o instalei, ele não muda de posição, não percebi a tua resposta.
Infelizmente não sei onde meti as instruções!
Alguém sabe se há maneira de conseguir outro manual?
Trata-se de uma Oregon WMR88.
E se não for pedir muito, respondam-me para já á minha dúvida:
Para que lado deve estar virado o anemómetro???


----------



## CptRena (26 Ago 2012 às 11:10)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> ??????
> Que eu saiba o anemómetro da minha estação fica virado para o lado como eu o instalei, ele não muda de posição, não percebi a tua resposta.
> Infelizmente não sei onde meti as instruções!
> Alguém sabe se há maneira de conseguir outro manual?
> ...



O anemómetro (instrumento que mede a velocidade do vento) não é para ficar virado para lado nenhum. É para estar colocado em altura (não me lembro agora quantos metros) e sem obstruções em sua volta.

Anemómetro EMAs do IM


----------



## lsalvador (26 Ago 2012 às 11:25)

Esta aqui uma grande confusão, os anemometros costumam estar montados para norte, pois se tiverem para qualquer lado, como é que a estação sabe a sua direção.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (26 Ago 2012 às 11:38)

lsalvador disse:


> Esta aqui uma grande confusão, os anemometros costumam estar montados para norte, pois se tiverem para qualquer lado, como é que a estação sabe a sua direção.



MUITO OBRIGADO!

E mais uma coisa (desculpem se estou a desviar o tópico):
Alguém sabe se há maneira de conseguir outro manual de instruções (não sei onde o meu está)?
Trata-se de uma Oregon WMR88.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Ago 2012 às 11:46)

Neste caso dos anemómetros da Oregon, o suporte do anemómetro é que orienta. O encaixe do suporte fica normalmente orientado para Sul; com o suporte no local o anemómetro em si fica orientado para o Norte.
Então deverá ficar assim:












O suporte do anemómetro é que orienta. O encaixe do suporte fica normalmente orientado para Sul; com o suporte no local o anemómetro em si fica orientado para o Norte.
Reparem que o painel solar fica também ele directamente virado para sul.


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2012 às 13:42)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Alguém sabe se há maneira de conseguir outro manual de instruções (não sei onde o meu está)?
> Trata-se de uma Oregon WMR88.



Em inglês:
http://uk.oregonscientific.com/ulimages/manuals2/WMR88.pdf
Na página 5 é aonde vem referido que tens que apontar o conjunto para norte usando o "1" na primeira imagem como guia para norte, como o aristocrata referiu, o encaixe e conector ficam virados a sul


----------



## mborgespires (1 Jan 2013 às 10:20)

Bom dia e bom ano novo!
Ontem instalei a minha - Lacrosse WS1501 - e gostaria de ter uma opinião acerca do local onde instalei o termo-higro. 
Anteriormente tinha na varanda um instrumento termómetro-humidade, o sensor estava colocado à chuva e ao sol... agora temos que o colocar num local reservado. Isto causa uma discrepância nas temperaturas. Neste momento, no Lacrosse estão 15,8º e no outro 6,4º e acho que o segundo é que poderá estar correcto. 
Acho que a o local onde pus o termo-higro não é o melhor, coloquei-o no canto superior da varanda, virado a Norte. (Queria colocar fotos mas não estou a conseguir!) Será que o terei que mudar para um sítio mais exposto? Ou mais para a beira da varanda?
Agradecia umas dicas. 
Obrigada.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2013 às 12:44)

mborgespires disse:


> Bom dia e bom ano novo!
> Ontem instalei a minha - Lacrosse WS1501 - e gostaria de ter uma opinião acerca do local onde instalei o termo-higro.
> Anteriormente tinha na varanda um instrumento termómetro-humidade, o sensor estava colocado à chuva e ao sol... agora temos que o colocar num local reservado. Isto causa uma discrepância nas temperaturas. Neste momento, no Lacrosse estão 15,8º e no outro 6,4º e acho que o segundo é que poderá estar correcto.
> Acho que a o local onde pus o termo-higro não é o melhor, coloquei-o no canto superior da varanda, virado a Norte. (Queria colocar fotos mas não estou a conseguir!) Será que o terei que mudar para um sítio mais exposto? Ou mais para a beira da varanda?
> ...



O ideal é o sensor estar numa sombra e com boa circulação de ar, daí se ter que proteger muitas vezes com um radiation shield, para que se possa colocar o sensor em qualquer sitio sem ter influência do sol. Virado a norte é o ideal, mas estando "dentro da varanda" fica limitado à circulação do ar. Mas tenta colocar as fotos aqui.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...iation-shield-abrigo-faca-voce-mesmo-729.html

Como inserir imagens no forum.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html


----------



## mborgespires (1 Jan 2013 às 13:39)

[/IMG]

Foi assim que coloquei o Termo-Higro. Se calhar não ficaria mal situado em cima dos fios de electricidade?!?!
Agradeço as dicas.


----------



## CptRena (1 Jan 2013 às 14:27)

Esse tipo de montagem não é nada boa.
Primeiro, o nível de ventilação é muito baixo;
Segundo, o sensor está a ser directamente influenciado pela temperatura da parede.

O melhor mesmo seria colocar pendurado para fora da varanda, de modo a estar bem exposto à ventilação.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2013 às 15:42)

mborgespires disse:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Foi assim que coloquei o Termo-Higro. Se calhar não ficaria mal situado em cima dos fios de electricidade?!?!
> Agradeço as dicas.



Boa tarde, mborgespires.

Mesmo estando à sombra, os sensores sofrem sempre a incidência de radiação difusa, embora, muitas vezes, esta não seja perceptível.
Isso provoca inflações até bem perto dos 3 ºC, em determinados dias ou alturas do dia, dependendo isso da intensidade solar, resultante do mês em questão, e da quantidade e tipo de nebulosidade no céu.
Quanto maiores forem os níveis de radiação solar UV e maior percentagem de céu estiver coberto de nebulosidade, maiores serão as inflações sofridas.
Deste modo, nenhum sensor escapa à incidência desta radiação, que, em alguns casos, nomeadamente quando os sensores se encontram bem abrigados e arejados e o céu se encontra limpo não se manifesta, ou manifesta-se de forma muito ligeira, em cerca de 0,5 ºC, e, quando os sensores estão instalados com uma maior exposição à radiação solar, este é o principal problema, essa inflação pode chegar aos 3 ºC enunciados, principalmente quando o céu está muito nublado, pois as nuvens reflectem quase toda a radiação que nelas incide.
Muitas vezes, grande parte do problema nem está na exposição dos sensores à radiação solar difusa, mas sim nos objectos que o envolvem, como paredes brancas, ou outro tipo de material susceptível a reflectir radiação para a sua envolvência e a provocar um possível aquecimento dessa envolvência e dos objectos que o rodeiam com essa radiação.
Ainda assim, testa esse local onde colocaste hoje o sensor e vai vigiando as leituras que ele te permitir recolher.
Se se justificar, deves mesmo construir ou comprar um radiation shield para acabar com esse problema.

O termo-higro não deve apanhar calor artificial vindo chaminés ou algo do género. Se não tiveres nenhuma parede voltada a Norte ou uma parede permanentemente à sombra, deves colocar o termo-higro no telhado, protegido por um radiation shield, onde o sol poderá incidir sem que isso tenha influência nas temperaturas observadas e onde corra vento de todos os quadrantes. A altura mínima recomendada para a instalação do radiation shield num telhado é de 1,20 metros e de 1,50 metros se o instalares ao nível do solo, pois a concentração de calor junto ao solo é muito superior.

Portanto, a solução é proteger sempre o sensor com um abrigo, mesmo não tendo a possibilidade de o colocar no melhor local, pois ele é imprescindível para minimizar os efeitos da radiação solar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Dez 2013 às 04:40)

Boa noite. Não sei se me conseguem ajudar, mas estou indeciso na temperatura que hei de considerar para colocar no seguimento aqui do fórum.

Bom, agora pelo Natal decidi comprar mais uma pequena estação meteorológica, a La Crosse Technology WS 9251, não sei se foi a melhor escolha, mas pareceu-me uma boa estação e para além disso tem uma função que eu desejava já algum tempo, que são os registos das décimas de grau nos registos de mínima e máxima, coisa que a minha outra estação mais simples, a La Crosse Technology WS 9135 não possui.

A minha estação mais velha (La Crosse Technology WS 9135) que vai fazer agora dois anos neste fim de semana, e que inclusivamente já apanhou com alguma chuva no seu transmissor, tem vindo a marcar sempre uma temperatura mais baixa em -0.2ºc que a minha estação meteorológica nova (La Crosse Technology WS 9251).

É também de referir que não sei se este meu post é um pouco precipitado, porque ainda só fiz a instalação da nova estação acerca de 7 horas (ao início desta noite), a temperatura interior é geralmente igual mas por vezes tem variação de -0.1ºc a estação velha para a nova (as consolas estão juntas), e em relação ao local onde se encontram os transmissores coloquei-os no mesmo sítio, num parapeito de uma janela de baixo de uma varanda, como ilustra a fotografia:




(desculpem a inclinação, mas o espaço não é o melhor para fotografar. O transmissor da esquerda é o da estação velha e o da direita é o da estação nova)

Neste momento por exemplo a estação nova marca 12.7ºc e a estação velha marca 12.5ºc, não sei o que hei de considerar, e não sei com vou resolver o problema, se calhar só à sorte


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Dez 2013 às 04:41)

Qualquer termómetro colocado lado a lado irá ter essas diferenças. 0,2ºC não é praticamente nada, é considerar as duas e usar a estação favorita


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Dez 2013 às 04:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> Qualquer termómetro colocado lado a lado irá ter essas diferenças. 0,2ºC não é praticamente nada, é considerar as duas e usar a estação favorita



Só se eu fizer a média das temperaturas e colocar no seguimento. Mas apesar de poder haver sempre diferenças, talvez a estação velha tenha já alguns problemas, como já apanhou chuva e tem praticamente 2 anos...


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2013 às 00:42)

À pouco bati um novo recorde de diferença de temperaturas entre as duas estações. A ''La Crosse Technology WS 9135'' marcava 4.0 e a ''La Crosse Technology WS 9251'' (nova estação) marcava 4.5ºc. 

Entretanto a diferença de temperatura voltou a 0.2ºc. 

Talvez 0.5 já seja um valor um bocadinho expressivo a meu ver, não sei o que se passou.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2013 às 04:00)

Agora já tem diferença de temperatura de 0.4 há mais de 10min

La Crosse Technology WS 9135: 1.9ºc
La Crosse Technology WS 9251(nova estação): 2.3ºC 

É que eu gostava de ter uma forma de saber qual das duas é a mais correta...

Mas talvez a minha estação velha (transmissor) esteja já debilitada em algum aspeto. Ainda à pouco marcava ora 2.4ºc ora 2.6ºc e isto acontece até com alguma frequência ou então marcar um determinado grau e voltar logo de imediato para trás e retornar ao grau inicial como no seguinte exemplo (12.8ºc/12.9ºc/12.8ºc/12.9ºc...)


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Dez 2013 às 12:13)

Preciso de comprar um RS para a minha PCE
O que me aconselham?
Alguém tem para vender?


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Dez 2013 às 18:44)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Preciso de comprar um RS para a minha PCE
> O que me aconselham?
> Alguém tem para vender?




Com jeito fazes um que não te dê mais problemas...
Para a minha fiz um em tubo, com cuidados para não prejudicar a recepção do DCF, com ventilação 24h/dia...
Já vi algures um pdf sobre boas construções e fiabilidade de RSs em tubos


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Dez 2013 às 18:49)

não tenho jeito nenhum para essas coisas
preciso mesmo comprar um


----------



## ecobcg (29 Dez 2013 às 19:25)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> ...
> preciso mesmo comprar um




"_At last_"!


----------



## Geiras (29 Dez 2013 às 19:27)

Se quiseres eu faço-te o RS artesanal de pratos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2013 às 19:46)

Geiras disse:


> Se quiseres eu faço-te o RS artesanal de pratos.



Mas e isso resulta mesmo? Eu li aqui um tópico a respeito disso. Por acaso dava-me jeito um para pôr os transmissores. Eu posso colocar dois transmissores dentro de um RS?

Já agora são estes os materiais? (retirado do tópico construção de um RS)

- Uma (boa) meia dúzia de pratos, brancos de preferência,

- Um X-Acto para dar cabo do material

- Cola 

- Parafusos, anilhas, porcas, etc...

- Varão de rosca M4 ou M6

- Tubo PVC

Será que os pratos dos vasos são melhores?


----------



## Geiras (29 Dez 2013 às 20:02)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mas e isso resulta mesmo? Eu li aqui um tópico a respeito disso. Por acaso dava-me jeito um para pôr os transmissores. Eu posso colocar dois transmissores dentro de um RS?
> 
> Já agora são estes os materiais? (retirado do tópico construção de um RS)
> 
> ...



Resulta se for bem feito. Fiz o meu e está impecável. Dura há 3 anos e só tive de lhe dar uns retoques na pintura. Na fotografia de perfil que está ao lado, dá para ver o RS.

Quanto à lista, depende... eu irei comprar uns 11, terei de comprar tinta e não compro o tubo PVC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2013 às 02:08)

Geiras disse:


> Resulta se for bem feito. Fiz o meu e está impecável. Dura há 3 anos e só tive de lhe dar uns retoques na pintura. Na fotografia de perfil que está ao lado, dá para ver o RS.
> 
> Quanto à lista, depende... eu irei comprar uns 11, terei de comprar tinta e não compro o tubo PVC.



Geiras, depois pode-me dizer os materiais que utiliza, e modo de montagem do radiation shield? Para que seria o tubo pvc?


----------



## CptRena (30 Dez 2013 às 03:20)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mas e isso resulta mesmo? Eu li aqui um tópico a respeito disso. Por acaso dava-me jeito um para pôr os transmissores. Eu posso colocar dois transmissores dentro de um RS?
> 
> Já agora são estes os materiais? (retirado do tópico construção de um RS)
> 
> ...



Não convém colocar mais do que necessário. Portanto por cada RS é melhor colocar apenas "um" sensor/termohigrómetro (que na realidade são dois sensores). Só se for um abrigo clássico aí pode-se abusar um bocadinho, há muito mais espaço para desprezar interferências entre instrumentos.




Mr. Neves disse:


> Geiras, depois pode-me dizer os materiais que utiliza, e modo de montagem do radiation shield? Para que seria o tubo pvc?



O tubo, neste caso, penso que será para fazer os espaçadores dos pratos.


----------



## Geiras (30 Dez 2013 às 09:33)

Exactamente, o tubo PVC seria para espaçar os pratos. Quando o construí para a Auriol não gostei, optei então por mudar para as porcas uma vez que o RS fica mais seguro e estável e os pratos não andam ali a dançar... é verdade que assim me sai menos em conta mas as porcas e anilhas nem são assim tão caras.

Já falei com o *MeteoAlentejo* sobre o RS, quando o fizer eu tiro fotografias para veres.

Basicamente, uso cerca de 11 a 12 pratos de plástico o mais opacos possível e dou-lhe umas quantas de mão até aumentar significativamente a opacidades dos pratos. Com 3 varões enroscados, alinho os pratos todos com um espaçamento de cerca de 1cm, usando 2 porcas entre cada prato, em cada varão.


----------



## Geiras (31 Dez 2013 às 08:26)

Bom, já comprei o material, os pratos são iguais aos que usei no meu RS, no entanto pelo que percebi, estão a ser substituídos nas lojas por outra qualidade, pois no Continente já só havia da nova marca e no AKI ainda consegui arranjar dos outros, que são muito mais flexíveis. Ainda assim, já haviam muito poucos, sendo a maioria da nova marca (iguais aos que estão a ser vendidos no Continente) e que não prestam para nada, tive de devolver 10, dos 12 que comprei (2 foram para o lixo porque ficaram partidos e inutilizáveis). 
Agora é por mãos à obra


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2014 às 12:26)

Deixo aqui o estado em que está a ficar o futuro RS de Serpa


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2014 às 12:45)

Impecável!


----------



## Geiras (9 Jan 2014 às 18:34)

Ficam aqui mais umas fotos, já do estado terminal do RS, ainda que tenha de lhe dar ali um jeito para os pratos ficarem mais direitos.

Friso ainda que o RS está ao contrário. O prato superior que se vê na fotografia será aquele que ficará em baixo, com o suporte.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jan 2014 às 09:52)

Boas. 

O que acham do spot, será bom para a estação? 

Está a 40m de minha casa, que é o obstáculo mais próximo, de resto, é campo aberto num raio de 50m, com algumas árvores, todas mais baixas que a cabana.


----------



## actioman (31 Jan 2014 às 14:59)

Pedro disse:


> Boas.
> 
> O que acham do spot, será bom para a estação?
> 
> Está a 40m de minha casa, que é o obstáculo mais próximo, de resto, é campo aberto num raio de 50m, com algumas árvores, todas mais baixas que a cabana.



A mim prece-me óptimo!

As fine-offset em teoria têm um alcance de 100m sem obstáculos, mas confesso que nunca testei e por isso não sei. Vais ter de experimentar e ver se o sinal é estável e suficiente. Depois também depende de onde localizes a consola dentro da tua casa, se tem muitas ou poucas paredes e a sua espessura. Mas o local em si é o que eu e qualquer um gostaria de ter! 

Pelas fotos tens ai musgo a dar com um pau! Isso para o presépio de Natal é um sonho! 

Abraço e boa instalação.


----------



## PDias (31 Jan 2014 às 15:15)

actioman disse:


> A mim prece-me óptimo!
> 
> As fine-offset em teoria têm um alcance de 100m sem obstáculos, mas confesso que nunca testei e por isso não sei. Vais ter de experimentar e ver se o sinal é estável e suficiente. Depois também depende de onde localizes a consola dentro da tua casa, se tem muitas ou poucas paredes e a sua espessura. Mas o local em si é o que eu e qualquer um gostaria de ter!
> 
> ...



Boa tarde,

acho que é um bom local para o Pedro instalar a estação, em relação ao sinal já tive a minha (igual) instalada a 80 mts. de casa com uma parede com 40 cm de obstáculo e nunca tive qualquer problema com o sinal.
Boa instalação!


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2014 às 17:50)

actioman disse:


> A mim prece-me óptimo!
> 
> As fine-offset em teoria têm um alcance de 100m sem obstáculos, mas confesso que nunca testei e por isso não sei. Vais ter de experimentar e ver se o sinal é estável e suficiente. Depois também depende de onde localizes a consola dentro da tua casa, se tem muitas ou poucas paredes e a sua espessura. Mas o local em si é o que eu e qualquer um gostaria de ter!
> 
> ...



Deve ser bom o sinal, porque sempre tive a consola no quarto, isto é, tem só uma janela entre o interior/exterior, daí que calculo que não haja problema ( a não ser que meia dúzia de ramos de pinheiro façam muita diferença).

Quanto ao musgo, não é bem assim, é muito "agarrado".


----------



## Meteolouco (19 Dez 2014 às 17:02)

Pedia a vossa ajuda estou quase a receber a minha estação meteo subi ai telhado e por cima deste tem tipo um terraço onde acho que seria o melhor local para colocar a estação, agradeço sugestões







se nao conseguirem ver a imagem está aqui o link : https://www.facebook.com/MeteoCelor...8675707316904/346409445543529/?type=1&theater


----------



## Vince (31 Dez 2014 às 08:34)

Tenho reparado nos últimos meses que se multiplicam gadgets para medir o tempo para a IoT (internet das coisas).

http://www.bloomsky.com/product/
https://www.netatmo.com/en-US/product
http://www.digitaltrends.com/dt-dai...er-gadget-apple-dominates-rare-corvette-sale/

Adivinham-se anos de uma grande diversidade de dados online em tempo real, fixos e móveis, um pouco como a revolução na fotografia digital acessível a todos e partilhada de qualquer lugar, o que a acontecer, é bem-vindo. Mas suspeito que a qualidade dos dados seja miserável. Engenhocas todas modernaças, cheias de design, aplicações ricas de funcionalidades interessantes, mas questiono-me se se importam com o mais importante, a qualidade dos dados que medem. Desconfio que não. Que acham ?


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2014 às 13:53)

Vince disse:


> Tenho reparado nos últimos meses que se multiplicam gadgets para medir o tempo para a IoT (internet das coisas).
> 
> http://www.bloomsky.com/product/
> https://www.netatmo.com/en-US/product
> ...



A mim faz-me confusão que o sensor de temperatura/humidade exterior não possa ser facilmente colocado dentro de um radiation shield e o mais exposto possível a todos os quadrantes, falo por exemplo da estação Netatmo, o modulo exterior ainda é grande e colocá-lo dentro de um radiation shield pode ser complicado, apenas com um abrigo feito por medida.. se for instalado numa localização à sombra virada a Norte, ao abrigo de chuva, vento e sol ,ainda dará uns dados razoavelmente fiáveis, mas basta olhar para a rede de estações Netatmo e verificar que muitas delas até quase com sol directo devem levar: https://www.netatmo.com/en-US/weathermap, outras até apresentam dados fiáveis..lá está, tudo depende do local da instalação do módulo exterior, de resto é interessante ter uma estação que usa o wi-fi de casa (dispensando o uso de um computador dedicado para o efeito)  para transmitir para a net os dados de temperatura, humidade, pressão, e ainda precipitação com um sensor extra,podendo ser acedida no  Android ou IOS.


----------



## jPdF (1 Jan 2015 às 10:03)

Vince disse:


> Tenho reparado nos últimos meses que se multiplicam gadgets para medir o tempo para a IoT (internet das coisas).
> 
> http://www.bloomsky.com/product/
> https://www.netatmo.com/en-US/product
> ...



Vince acho que como em tudo aliás, cabe a quem está a verificar os dados realizar o filtro à informação que lhe chega: 




Temp. as 9h51 UTC de dia 1/1/15

Estes valores acima estarão todos correctos? Claro que não, mas caberá (por enquanto) a cada um de nós essa selecção. Depois existe ainda a evolução natural das coisas, e acontece assim em todas as áreas: as empresas erram, corrigem esses erros (para melhor ou pior) e o consumidor terá a última palavra.


----------



## Patricio Carneiro (23 Set 2015 às 14:53)

Olá pessoal. Tenho uma estação da mi-sol. Porém estou tendo problemas para fazer a sincronização entre o sensor e o transmissor externo. Existe algum procedimento específico para configurar essa etapa? Já troquei as pilhas primeiro do transmissor, aguardei o sensor obter o novo código e nada. Já fiz também o contrário. Já aguardei inclusive 3 horas para ver se sincroniza, mas o sensor parece não conseguir se comunicar com a estação. Vocês poderiam me ajudar? grato. Patricio (patriciocarneiro@yahoo.com.br)


----------



## Estação SP (23 Set 2015 às 15:06)

Boas
E desde já bem vindo a esta comunidade

A que distância tens o transmissor da consola da estação? e tens alguma parede pelo meio?


----------

